
Azul Systems Launches Falcon,a New Just-In-Time Compiler for Java, Based on LLVM - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/05/azul-falcon
======
merlinpierce
Interesting move on Azul’s part. LLVM really does seem set for world
domination! I’m surprised by how much the C2 JIT is lagging behind - I guess
only Oracle are working on it at this point.

